# Need thick cracked vinyl like new Superdry t-shirts



## Stamp (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all,
I saw some new Superdry t-shirts the other day, they seem to have a thick almost paper/card style vinyl on them.
My suplier doesn't seem to stock it has anyone come across this type of vinyl?

Heres a lnk to the new superdry t-shirts
Superdry T-Shirts & Vests. New In | Superdry Blog

Thanks people


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's probably not vinyl. They have screen print techniques and inks that have this look. Wilflex has several specialty inks, as do others.


----------

